# Need Admin Rights



## irishluck

So my neighbor bought this laptop from a ponshop.

Unfortunately the guy at the store doesn't know the admin password and the account he does have access is a limited account. He cant download anything at all.

SO i need to find out how to get admin rights on his computer without hacking. Basically the simple version


----------



## Quickpaw

Personally I would recommend a reinstallation of windows. If its from a ponshop theres no telling what kind of junk/malware/software issues you may run into.


----------



## irishluck

Ive searched the whole computer, its been whipped. No junk on it nothing.

And thats not really an option either.

It has windows xp on it right now. I dont have the COA code

The code on the bottom is for windows vista and i dont have a cd for that.


So wiping it is not an option at this piont. Just need a way to get admin rights.

Isnt there a way from CMD?

Oh and just to let ya know to, it also has a BIOS password but we know what that is.


----------



## voyagerfan99

what kind of computer is it? It probably has a recovery partition on the drive.


----------



## irishluck

its a dell latitude but guys im really not looking to wipe it clean. 

I know there has to be another way to do it isnt there.


----------



## voyagerfan99

You're going to have to use Google. We don't help with that.


----------



## BlownFiveLiter

There's ways around a BIOS password, but we need to know what brand it is (but I'm not sure we're allowed to post them openly here).  The Windows password we can't post how to bypass, unfortunately.


----------



## irishluck

BlownFiveLiter said:


> There's ways around a BIOS password, but we need to know what brand it is (but I'm not sure we're allowed to post them openly here).  The Windows password we can't post how to bypass, unfortunately.



The bios password im not worried about getting around, i know that.

Its the loggin screen admin password we need.

When he bought the comp it has 4 accounts on it.

All are locked except one and only has limited user permissions

So you guys cant post on here how to get the admin password?

I mean i could hack it not a problem but would take a little time, im presume there to be an easier way.


----------

